# cinelli oyster - where to get one?



## digby (Jul 23, 2004)

Thought this would be a good place to ask as many of the merckx's I see are still rocking 1 inch threaded setups. Ive got a merckx mxl with a nitto stem on it now. Looking for a good place to grab a 105mm silver cinelli oyster ( with or without hinged faceplate) with a 26.0 clamp. Ive tried ebay and google to no avail. Any shops online that stock these things that anyone can recommend?


----------



## mike01 (May 16, 2009)

digby said:


> Thought this would be a good place to ask as many of the merckx's I see are still rocking 1 inch threaded setups. Ive got a merckx mxl with a nitto stem on it now. Looking for a good place to grab a 105mm silver cinelli oyster ( with or without hinged faceplate) with a 26.0 clamp. Ive tried ebay and google to no avail. Any shops online that stock these things that anyone can recommend?


Try this guy in Holland. Not sure if he has an Oyster in 105mm length though, but he has a lot of other Cinelli quill stems available http://stores.shop.ebay.nl/MARIOs-C...18QQ_sidZ169742138QQ_trksidZp4634Q2ec0Q2em322


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

I see quite a few on ebay periodically so just keep your eyes open. Good luck and keep us posted with pics!


----------

